# r.i.p water dragon



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

r.i.p mate, had a very small water dragon not too sure on his age but he was really healthy and well fed clean substrates and water all the time, last friday went to work fed him on teh morning and sprayed him come back from work had a bath etc and went to get him out to handle him and lifted his hidout up and he was stiff solid... r.i.p i love you and miss you


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Aww, very sad to hear of your loss. RIP little dragon


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss  R.I.P


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

R.I.P sorry 2 hear about it x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rest In Peace Little Guy


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Hope you're all okay....


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah im a bit better now that christmas is over and done with


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry  R.I.P little one xx


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

R.I.P. Water dragon.


----------

